#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عبارات جميله (منقول)000

## heba

::  :: احلى العبارات  ::  :: 


لحن الحياة 

.. كل دمعة لها نهاية .. ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة .. ولكل بسمة نهاية .. ونهاية البسمة دمعة ! .. و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية .. بسمة ودمعة .. فلا تفرح كثيرا .. ولا تحزن كثيرا .. فإذا أصابك أحدهما فنصيبك من الآخر آت مع صفحات القدر 

 ::  ::  :: 


القلم 

.. القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به .. وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق .. إنهة هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا .. يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 


 ::  ::  :: 

أخطائنا 

.. ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ .. حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما .. وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح .. إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 


 ::  ::  :: 


لاتقف 

.. لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما .. ومستقبلك حُطاما .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار .. تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 

 ::  ::  :: 


من يكرهك ؟ 

ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها 

 ::  ::  :: 


شروق وغروب. 

لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك ، انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد ، لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه .. ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد 


 ::  ::  :: 

لا تتخيل .. 

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك .. ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ، لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 

ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة .. بينما ينساب قطرة .. قطرة 

 ::  ::  :: 


لا تحزن .. 

لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما .. والوردة حنظلة .. والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 

 ::  ::  :: 


لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة .. لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 

 ::  ::  :: 


الدنيا كماء البحر .. كلما ازددت منه شربا .. ازددت عطشاً 

 ::  ::  :: 


لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك .. فلو دامت لغيرك .. ما آلت اليك 

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## العمدة

قبل إي شيء يسعدني تواجدك  :: 

مررت للتحية ولنا عودة للموضوع  :: 

نورتِ بيتك ياهبة  ::

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرور كريم يا عمده 
وربنا يخليك على ترحيبك بى يا عمدة 
و فى انتظار عودتك ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااه
أخيرا هبه
أخيرا نفحات العطر تعود
أخيرا كلمات النقاء والنفس الجميلة الخيرة تزين بيتنا
هبه لك مليون  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *
> أخطائنا 
> 
> .. ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ .. حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما .. وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح .. إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
تسلم أيدك يا هبه  علي النقل*

----------


## shody20

العزيزة هبة ما أجمل ما تقلتي....و خصوصاً





> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> القلم 
> 
> .. القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به .. وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق .. إنهة هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا .. يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 
> 
> *



و نعم هبة من الله.... فقد تكون الكلمة أقوى من البندقية....فتميت...و لكن لها ميزة أخرى ..تحيي..






> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> 
> أخطائنا 
> 
> .. ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ .. حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما .. وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح .. إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 
> 
> ...



و لكن يظل  الاعتراف بالخطأ حائلاً.... بيننا و بين  الآخرين في أغلب الأوقات.... فاذا وصلت الى الاعتراف بالخطأ فأنت على الطريق...





> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> 
> لاتقف 
> 
> .. لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما .. ومستقبلك حُطاما .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار .. تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 
> 
> ...


حلوة أوي...ورقة اعتبار....زي شورت كت كدة...ههههه





> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> لا تتخيل .. 
> 
> لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك .. ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ، لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
> 
> 
> *




قاعدة ذهبية للتعامل مع البشر...






> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> 
> لا تحزن .. 
> 
> لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما .. والوردة حنظلة .. والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
> 
> ...




من منا لا يحزن ..أو يستطيع أن يتحكم في أن يحزن أو لأ...







> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة .. لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
> 
> 
> 
> *



صحيح و الله...اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي...





> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *احلى العبارات 
> 
> 
> 
> لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك .. فلو دامت لغيرك .. ما آلت اليك 
> *



يا ريت الناس اللي في بالي..و أفتكر في بالنا كلنا .... يتعلموا من المقوووووولة دي.
اللهم اصلح و لاة أمورنا....


شكراً هبة على النقل الجميل....جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...بس فعلاً عبارات جميلة...

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى الغالى مصراوى
اهلا بيك نورت ربنا يخليك على الكلام الجميل ده اشكرك يا مصراوى و دمت نعم الأخ و نعم الصديق0
تحياتى

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنى و اخى و صديقى الغالى جدا جدا جدا جدا
تتصور يا ابو يوسف انى اخترت الموضوع علشان الأجزاء اللى انت اخترتها 
شكرا يا احمد على مشاركتك التى تسعدنى و تشرفنى دوماااااا
تحياتى0

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الباشمهندس الشاعر و الكاتب و المطرب الواعد
شودى
اشكر تفاعلك مع الموضوع فتعليقاتك على الموضوع يتعمل لها موضوع لوحده و حنسميه شوديهات جميله ايه رأيك؟
تحياتى يا فنان

----------


## shody20

والله الاسم مش بطااااال...جبتيه من فين دة؟؟؟؟؟  :;): :D:D

:19:

الأخت الغالية هبة....مش لاقي كلام أقوله...ربنا يكرمك.... ::o: 
و شكراً على مجاملتك الرقيقة...  :: 


تقبلي تحياتي...

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز شودى 
متقولش حاجه انت تستحق كل تقدير 
تحياتى

----------


## Abdou Basha

عبارات جميلة حقا ...

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*كلمات رائعه رائعه بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى

شكرا للأخت هبه

وشكر خاص ليك ياعبدالرحمن على الرفع

تحياتي

أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## shody20

ربنا يمسيها و يصبحها بالخير 

حقيقي و حشتينا كلنا جداً جداً..
يا رب تكحوني بخير يا رب..
تحياتي لها و لعبدو باشا انه فكرنا بالموضوع الرائع دة..
ولك أسيرة الصبر

 ::

----------


## snake

شكرا ياهبة فعلا موضوع جميل 
 ::

----------


## سحر الليالي

لا تتخيل .. 

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك .. ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ، لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 

ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة .. بينما ينساب قطرة .. قطرة 


عبارات أكثر من رائع 

شكرا لك هبة

----------

